# Probleme avec WDS entre Airport Extreme et Airport Express - Dois redemarer la borne!



## jchantraine (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai un petit probleme avec mon réseau wifi. J'ai donc une borne Aiport Extreme (génération N) et une borne Airport Express que j'utilise pour étendre mon réseau sans fil (donc mon réseau est en mode WDS).

Ma borne Airport Extreme (qui est connectée à mon modem) est donc la borne WDS principale et ma borne Express étends le réseau.

J'ai donc un probleme au niveau d'internet. C'est-à-dire que lorsque je branche ma borne Express (qui devrait normalement rester branchée en permanence), tout fonctionne. Je capte super bien mon réseau et internet fonctionne bien. Malheureusement, apres 3h, tous les périphériques Wifi qui sont à proximité de ma borne Express n'ont plus internet et pourtant ils sont toujours sur le réseau (qui est au max). Je peux donc transférer un fichier de mon MacBook Pro à mon iPhone, mais aucun dès deux ne savent aller sur internet. Safari (et Firefox) me mets le message d'erreur comme quoi il ne trouve pas la page. Pour régler le probleme, il suffit que je débranche ma borne Express pdt 20 secondes puis que je la rebranche Personelement, je n'ai pas tellement envie de la débrancher toutes les 3h pour la rebrancher ensuite.

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que j'ai beau réinitialiser les 2 bornes puis les réinstaller, ca ne change rien. J'ai meme fait échanger la borne Express, ca ne change rien non plus. Ce qui est bizare, c'est que les périphériques à proximité de la borne Extreme n'ont jamais de probleme pour aller sur internet !

Merci de m'aider, ca commence à me casser la tête  

Merci bcp 

EDIT : je viens de remarquer qqch qui va p-e vous aider. En fait, lorsque je perd la connection internet, si je vais dans "utilitaire airport", je constate que mon MBP ne détecte que la borne express et plus la borne extreme... Voila pq je n'ai plus de connection internet mais toujours le réseau. Ce qui est étonant, c'est que ca marche parfaitement sans le WDS et la borne express. Cad que mon MBP voit en permanence la borne extreme mais que je suis qd même obliger de mettre le WDS et la borne express pcq j'ai un autre ordi plus loin qui lui est trop loin pour pouvoir capter le réseau de la borne extreme maiq qui cpate tres bien le réseau lorsque je suis en WDS avec la borne express (sauf quand ca plante...). J'ai aussi constater sur ce dernier ordi que quand internet plante, il ne voit que la express.


----------



## jchantraine (9 Janvier 2008)

tjs personne ?


----------



## krylatov (4 Avril 2008)

Pour les nouvelles bornes , airport et express... la configuartion du wds est un peu foireuse, et complétement différente de l ancien utilitaire.
Ce que tu décris là c'est lorsque la borne express ne s'inscrit pas dans le wds, mais qu'elle crée son propre réseau, et qu'il a le même nom que le réseau de la base principale.
Donc, les deux bases émettent avec le même ssid.

Pour configurer un wds... il faut mettre les deux bornes sur le meme canal, ne pas mettre de clef wep et lancer l utilitaire admin airport.
Dans la base principale, faire les réglages nécessaires, puis 'participer à un réseau wds'.
passe la sécurité en Wpa, parce que le wep est devenu 'wep transactionnel', mais je ne comprends pas ce que ça signifie.
là il faut que tu cliques sur ta borne airport qui est dans la colonne de gauche, et copier coller sa mac adress dans la liste des bornes wds autorisées.

Si tu as réussi, à la mise à jour les deux bornes appaitront, ce sera un peu long la première fois, dans le wds et l airport express sera aussi de type 'participer à un réseau wds'


bon courage

renaud krylatov


----------



## jchantraine (27 Août 2008)

Merci ! Je teste çà.


----------



## batspad (8 Septembre 2008)

jchantraine a dit:


> Merci ! Je teste çà.


j'ai le meme probleme avec deux bornes N une normale et une extreme express
le probleme etait le meme avec une express de generation precedente.

c'est la N qui pose problème. Les conseils de "krylatov" sont certainement les bons au niveau du diagnostic (deux bornes avec le meme nom de reseau) mais sur la recette helas utilitaire airport ne fonctionne pas comme cela.

- pas de web proposé (il faut de toute facon être en wap)
le wds se régle sur la seconde borne. il suffit d'autoriser l'extension du reseau sur la premeire par une case à cocher.
l'aide apple precise le protocole et n'indique pas le partage d'adresse MAc

bref si vous avez des solutions, je suis preneur également.


----------



## krylatov (20 Novembre 2008)

Pour la configuration du wds:

Apple a chnagé la façon simpliste de le faire avant, je suppose que c'est pour éviter d'agréger des bornes qui n'auraient pas dû l'être, et cela en augmentant la difficulté d'installation.

Prim, il faut les mac adress des différentes bornes, express et airport.

ensuite 
Paramétrer la borne principale, éventuellement en la remettant à zéro , et mises à jour.. en ce moment 7.3.2

1 Sur la borne principale, configurer avec le mode asistant pour la connection à internet.
une fois la borne rebootée, passer en manuel
Dans l'onglet Wds, créer un réseau wds, et ajouter la mac adress de la borne distante, en précisant que la borne airport est la borne principale.
Ajouter toutes les bornes wds qui doivent se connecter sur la principale à cet endroit ci.
Noter la mac adress de la borne principale, son canal et mettre la sécurité sur wpa.

2 se brancher en ethernet, si possible, sur la borne express
entrer les même informations de connexion, ssid , canal, clef wpa... et ensuite wds, se configurer en relais ou en distant selon le besoin.
indiquer la mac adress de la borne principale .
et hop


courage

ne pas hésiter à remettre à zéro les bornes en cas de souci.


----------



## fabelecl (21 Juin 2009)

J'ai tout essayé en ce qui me concerne et rien ne marche!
Le WDS est devenu une vraie galère sous léopard ...

AU SECOURS!


----------

